
Catlab.jl: Experimental framework for applied category theory - adamnemecek
https://github.com/epatters/Catlab.jl
======
xvilka
Seems a good time for adding a Julia flavor for Category Theory for
Programmers[1] book. Similar to what was done recently with Scala[2], and now
work-in-progress OCaml[3] flavor.

[1] [https://github.com/hmemcpy/milewski-ctfp-
pdf/](https://github.com/hmemcpy/milewski-ctfp-pdf/)

[2] [https://github.com/hmemcpy/milewski-ctfp-
pdf/releases/tag/v1...](https://github.com/hmemcpy/milewski-ctfp-
pdf/releases/tag/v1.2.1)

[3] [https://github.com/hmemcpy/milewski-ctfp-
pdf/issues/169#issu...](https://github.com/hmemcpy/milewski-ctfp-
pdf/issues/169#issuecomment-485222964)

------
ChrisRackauckas
Nice to see more symbolic work going on in Julia. It's kind of the wild west
where tons of fast computational algebra libraries are being generated, and
each does something unique and specific. I think someone might need to take
them all and generate a SAGE-like pure Julia system sooner or later.

------
Jeff_Brown
What's it for -- that is, what is applied category theory? Could using this
library help me understand, say, prisms and traversals in Haskell?

~~~
wisnesky
Here is a short course on applied category theory:
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-s097-applied-
cate...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-s097-applied-category-
theory-january-iap-2019/)

